# Industrial Paints Liquidation



## swestleyj60 (Oct 28, 2016)

Good morning everyone! I run a busy lumberyard in coastal Massachusetts & we've also got a pretty lively paint department, selling Benjamin Moore paints.

As it turns out, I've also got about $12,000 worth of industrial paints and coatings that we just don't sell. I believe I've got a little bit of everything, from rubberized pool coatings, paints, and epoxies to steel primers, Coronado field marking paints, Lenmar waterborne floor paints, Primelock primers, and hundreds of little 4oz sample cans from Cabot and Sikkens.

Honestly, I thought it might be helpful to put this information up here, where the folks who might best use this stuff can see it. This product is literally just sitting here taking up space...

If you'd like to see a complete list, message me to let me know. I'm willing to do all sorts of pricing concessions with this stuff & I'm hopeful that someone can put it to good use AND put some extra money in their pocket at the same time.

We're located in Mattapoisett, Massachusetts, by the way.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

swestleyj60 said:


> Good morning everyone! I run a busy lumberyard in coastal Massachusetts & we've also got a pretty lively paint department, selling Benjamin Moore paints.
> 
> As it turns out, I've also got about $12,000 worth of industrial paints and coatings that we just don't sell. I believe I've got a little bit of everything, from rubberized pool coatings, paints, and epoxies to steel primers, Coronado field marking paints, Lenmar waterborne floor paints, Primelock primers, and hundreds of little 4oz sample cans from Cabot and Sikkens.
> 
> ...


If the coatings are past their shelf life, any painter who applies them could be liable for costs incurred if the product fails.


----------



## swestleyj60 (Oct 28, 2016)

Great point - I'm not quite sure how one would go about finding out what the shelf life is with this stuff BUT I just went to look over our inventory...

I don't see any dates or anything, but all the cans look just fine. They are overwhelmingly clean & shiny - I suppose that to really check the contents, we'll need to open the cans and put them in one of our shakers, but it's not our intention to pass off unusable paint.

If we've got something you want or need AND it shakes out just fine, then and ONLY then will we make a deal together.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

_PaintTalk.com_ is a website dedicated to professional painting contractors. We discuss all things trade-related, ask questions, give advice and talk about our concerns and experiences.

_PaintTalk.com_ is not a website designed to help you promote your business or gain free advertising. 

You are receiving this message because you have posted self promotional material in the forum and it was removed. As a fellow member of _PaintTalk.com_, you do not need to sell or promote anything to the rest of our community. Please refrain from doing so in the future. Further promotional posts will be removed and jeopardize your account.


----------

